# grey knights as blood angels allies?



## lord petrus sanguinus (May 24, 2012)

hello guys, here is my question
I play blood angels

it is very likely i will play some games against chaos marines with chaos demons as allies,around 2000-2500 pts 
i ve been browsing the demons codex and they look to have pretty scary combos with chaos marines in 6th

I've been seriously thinking about getting some grey knights as allies, mainly a gk libby and a terminator squad ( they are troops )( 5) or standard grey knight marine squad(10 men) and if i got enough points a servo terror, 

have any of you experienced with this combination blood angels and grey knights? in this kind of game should i take em ? or just use all the points in blood angels?

thx


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

If your only taking them because of preferred enemy Daemon then I would say don't bother and use the points on your BA.


----------



## lord petrus sanguinus (May 24, 2012)

personal teleporters, nemesis weapons,servo terror cannon gets 4+instant damage vs demons 12 shoots , psy ammo, halbards..... cool minis, add another librarian as i get him as GC,
to me adding 350-500 pts or a little bit more of GK as allies could balance a game against demons,
gk are very specialized against demon threat as far as i am concerned looking at their codex,
if i had to choose between adding those 500 pts using blood angels terminators or gk ones i think i would use gk, in my oppinion might do the job a bit better
i just wanted to know if someone has experienced this combo


----------

